# Suggest config for i3



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 11, 2011)

Please suggest. Which config is the best?
USE: Internet, download, movies

Config 1:
CPU : Intel i3-2100 - Rs 5150
MOBO: Gigabyte H61M-S2P-B3  /  Gigabyte H61M-D2-B3 - Rs 3300
RAM : 4 Gb - Rs 1150

Config 2:
CPU : Intel i3-2100  
MOBO: Intel 55TC 
(CPU + MOBO) - Rs 8900
RAM : 4 Gb - Rs 1150

Config 3:
CPU : Intel i3-2100 
MOBO: Intel 61ww
(CPU + MOBO) - Rs 9400
RAM : 4 Gb Corsair - Rs 1150

regards,
AH


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

Not any of those three that you have written.

Fill up this: *PC Build Request Template* to get best vfm config.

Its been proved that amd based configs are better than intel i3 based configs.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 12, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: Internet Browsing, Downloading, watching Movies

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: YES

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 11K which includes [ CPU + MOBO + RAM ]

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: NO

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: XP or Win7 (not an issue)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Already hav 250 Gb SATA

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: not an issue

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: YES

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Chennai

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: may add a Mid-LeVel GPU + PSU later 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Only want to buy CPU+MOBO+RAM... rest will be used from the current system 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Channai .. open to all

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: No


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the best vfm that I can find for you at your budget:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1300
|
*Total*
|11900


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 13, 2011)

Config A  V/s Config B : which one is good?
Will be going to buy it today from chennai Market??
Any suggestion abt best dealer in chennai Market??

Config A:


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|4 Gb Corsair(4Gx1)|1300
|
*Total*
|11900
Config B:
Config 1:
CPU : Intel i3-2100 
MOBO:Gigabyte H61M-D2-B3 
RAM : 4 Gb Corsair

Regards,
AH


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 13, 2011)

> MOBO: Intel 55TC



Do you mean the H55TC? If Yes, how do you do plan to run a LGA 1155 processor on it?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 13, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Do you mean the H55TC? If Yes, how do you do plan to run a LGA 1155 processor on it?



will be running only i3..

So which Config should i go for .. A (AMD) or B (Intel)???
I m really confused now.. in a Budget of 11K ..... 

Also 3 months back I assembled a PC with AMD 840 CPU + Gigabite 880GM-USB3L (AM3+) + G-Skill RAM 4Gb ..
On this config . .. i can play Some gud games on low settings....

So please suggest .......???


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ You cannot pair i3 2100 with h55tc because the later supports lga 1156 cpu's whereas i3 2100 belongs to lga 1155 family of cpu's a.k.a sandybridge.

To pair i3 2100, you will have to purchase motherboards based on h61,h67,p67 and z68 chipsets.

Get intel DH67-BL mobo and pair it with i3 2100. Its a pretty powerful cpu and gives a better upgrade path than current amd configs.

This one also beats the phenom 2 955be in maximum tasks and loses slightly only in severe multithreaded  tasks like video encoding.  For your kind of work, i3 2100 is more than enough and considering its lower power consumption and efficiency, its recommended against a 955be.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2011)

Alive_Hunter said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer?
> A: Internet Browsing, Downloading, watching Movies



If you want to compare, then I would say, only for that work, i3- 2100 would suffice. 955Be would be overkill.
sorry, as told by vickybat.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ Stop providing misleading info d6bmg. You have no idea how powerful i3 2100 really is. Even if its a dual core, it has hyperthreading which assists it to reach the performance of a true quadcore taking into account the fantastic architecture of sandybridge. You seem to be confused between i3 2100 and i3 530.

Do you know that phenom 2 955be is no match to core i3 2100 in single threaded performance? Its IPC is far superior and is highly efficient as well. Due to hyperthreading, it even keeps up with 955be in multithreaded environments.

Check the following for a brief idea:

*i3 2100 vs phenom II 955 BE*

i3 2100 will be more than enough for op and in some scenarios, will be better.


----------

